# just some xtra photos



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

I had these laying around in my pics library, from a couple of weathering and scenery projects, thought I would drop them on here in case anyone ever wanted to use as a reference or something, nothing major at all, just a few pics of eastern rock faces on the c&o and couple pics of the side of what I think is 120 ton twin tub hopper.

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums...ng Associated Photos/DSCF2353_zps448e30ef.jpg
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums...ng Associated Photos/DSCF2352_zps91a0a819.jpg
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums...ng Associated Photos/DSCF2351_zpsfff29cff.jpg
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums...ng Associated Photos/DSCF2292_zpsa5342ae9.jpg
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums...ng Associated Photos/DSCF2291_zps8abffdbc.jpg
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums...ng Associated Photos/DSCF2290_zpsf3b06fca.jpg
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums...ng Associated Photos/DSCF2289_zps817837ae.jpg


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice rock formations. Looks like limestone to me. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Where were these taken in West Virginia?

Eventually these photos will vanish from the post as most Photo bucket pictures do.

Some of out members like to see the rock pictures like this as they don't have any in their part of the country. I like pictures of rock cutaways too for some reason. :thumbsup:

I will put them here permanent so when yours disappear these will still be here for reference.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Big Ed


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> Thanks Big Ed


You want the cars too? 

























Now they should be here for eternity.


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

*sounds good*

that's good, I was afraid they would be removed if I posted them direct. My wife takes the cam everywhere, just in case I see something I would want to model, or need a reference from. I noticed there isn't really any of these type of eastern rock faces on the web. I live in southern WV, so this is what I model. There's a really big difference between the colorful western stone and the rock here. Our rock faces tend to stay mostly wet from the water leaching from the mountain tops through the overburden constantly. Up through here on the Pond Fork Sub. drainage is a big issue for CSX. They stay busy keeping the ballast fresh and tamped, and keeping the rock cut side drainage flowing away from the line. One good pic I think some modelers would like, is of a cut away that has one of our thicker coal seems running right in the center of it, like a black vein in the cliff. I am modeling a rock cut with a coal seem in it, it's challenging to get the texture of the coal to look right, but it's fun. If no one minds, I will post a couple with a seam, glad you like the pics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We prefer you post directly if possible, and to my knowledge we've never removed any pictures unless they were objectionable or copyrighted.


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

*great*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> We prefer you post directly if possible, and to my knowledge we've never removed any pictures unless they were objectionable or copyrighted.


Thanx for the helpful info, sir.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i have had my pictures on photo bucket for 6 years and they dont disapare.
but i use the


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A lot of photo bucket pictures end up like this,









It screws the whole thread up, when you ask the poster what happened, 99 percent of the time they don't know.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

its because the poster moved them to an album or deleted some in the album and that makes the pictures move to a new local. then the link is broken and no more picture in our posts.


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

ok, well I have a couple on here from photobucket, if something happens I will edit the post, thanx for the advice


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

*another prototype pic*

this is one of my favorite lineside structures in my area. This old steel box car has been here as long as I can remember, I'm sure it was put here in the late 70's. It was used for tool and part storage for mow crews. I remember the lettering was "C&O FOR PROGRESS". It's not used anymore, the light inside has been out for years, and the steel man door on the other side is torn off. I plan to model this scene on my own layout. Just wanted to share this old thing before it's crushed and hauled away.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of the ends of the car?

If it has the Deco ends it very well could be a rare car as only around 1000 were built?

It would make for a nice track side structure.
Add a pot belly stove stack coming out of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

big ed said:


> Do you have any pictures of the ends of the car?
> 
> If it has the Deco ends it very well could be a rare car as only around 1000 were built?
> 
> ...


I don't have any of the ends, but I will take a couple, it's just about 1/4 mi from my house.


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

We used to have a lot of abandoned rail equipment around home here. We had a bunch of old critters up and down the holler that were used for mine shifting. Every tipple had a set of 2, I don't know what make they were, I was young and everything was just "a train". I remember 2 Island Creek Coal Co. units the best. They were red faded to pink, neither unit had a cab. I remember both had controls behind one of the end hood doors, they looked like two B units. But, they were equipped with beacon lights and radio control systems. After Island Creek tipple shut down & abandoned, I would always walk down to the mine siding and play on them, they were really strange. All of the critters wore the paint scheme and name of the coal company on them. Then around the time everything was wearing CSX paint, the coal companies didn't shift and load their own trains anymore. It was all done by train crews, the critters just sat on a siding turning into rust. It seemed like within a month, they all vanished, I don't know if the railroad came and drug them out of here or, they were dismantled and hauled away for scrap. I sure wish I had pictures of all of them before they were gone.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

I sure would like to see the pictures of the cut away that has one of our thicker coal seems running right in the center of it. I have 10 of those CSX coal cars on my layout, along with 12 Atlantic coast line coal cars. Super nice photos by the way!


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

*sure thing*

I have some of the thinner seams, I'm trying to wait until I have to haul from the mine on Bolt Mountain again, there are some great cut through seams up there, like the Coal Berg seam, it averages about 6 foot. thanx


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe I got rocks in my head from the 
other pics...but...on the
hopper pic...they seem to have an air hose
attached to the on board air hose...is that
to lock the car down?

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

DonR said:


> Maybe I got rocks in my head from the
> other pics...but...on the
> hopper pic...they seem to have an air hose
> attached to the on board air hose...is that
> ...


No, that's what hand brakes are for.

The car men are probably getting this train ready to go and pumping up the air in the brakes using yard air, so that when ready the engines can hook on, do their brake test and be ready to go.

BTW this car is a gondola, not a hopper. These coal cars have solid bottoms and are rotary dumped, by placing the car in a dumper that flips it right over to unload.


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

DonR said:


> Maybe I got rocks in my head from the
> other pics...but...on the
> hopper pic...they seem to have an air hose
> attached to the on board air hose...is that
> ...


yeah, there's charged air lines plumbed all through the yard, and equipped with shut off valves. When they bring a loaded unit train in, they tie it down and "put it on air", that way it's ready to go when another crew comes to take it on into Charleston, they don't have to wait for the locomotive to charge the entire train with air. And also for the empties waiting to go get loaded


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

*seam*



csxmandave said:


> I sure would like to see the pictures of the cut away that has one of our thicker coal seems running right in the center of it. I have 10 of those CSX coal cars on my layout, along with 12 Atlantic coast line coal cars. Super nice photos by the way!


here's a low seam that runs parallel to the Pond Fork sub. still haven't had chance to get to the high coal. I think I have an excellent way to model seams into my rock faces, I'm getting ready to start a project on it. These aren't great, but just to get the idea of the texture of the coal seam as opposed to the sandwiching rock. I think I could build a nice look by, casting the thin coal seam and both upper and lower rock faces separately. Pre color the plaster mix dirty black for the seam, use a dark eastern wash on the upper and lower rock and then use white glue to sandwich the black seam cast between the two upper and lower rock faces. That would give it the clean transition from rock to coal. If you can notice in this pic there is a very crisp line between the coal and rock


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, I would still love to see the pics from the high coal. It should make for a very interesting layout feature. Living at the beach I do not get to see much of this but, I allways go to the mountains each summer (when its 95 degrees at the beach). Its a great break from the heet, I"ll be on the lookout for this type rock this summer. Not sure if I"d find it in the NC mountains but I"ll enjoy looking. Look forward to seeing your layout pics too.


----------

